# Opinion: knee and wrist wraps



## November Ajax (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi guys! I was thinking about buying knee and wrist wraps and I was wondering what were your opinions on this two pieces of equipment.


Considering powerlifting and olympic weightlifting as well:
Do you think they help prevent injuries if you have good form? Do you think they can help lift more weight?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 30, 2019)

They don't prevent injuries. They allow you to lift more weight if used properly.

There's no need to use knee wraps if you're not a powerlifter. They change the strength curve of your squat.

Get a set of sleeves if you want to keep your knees warm and feeling good.


----------



## IHI (Jan 30, 2019)

I liked sleeves for knees when i could squat just because it kept joints warm. Good/bad, i strap wrists once i get to 225+. Just helps stabilize to insure things go as planned. They’re (for me) indespensible for 55+lb dumbbell work imo

im not a competitor, just an old guy, so i do what works/helps me, and both do, hence having and using them.


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 31, 2019)

I wear a wrist wrap, but only on my left wrist, but that is because I broke my wrist pretty severely in a motorcycle accident back in July, it really helps me get through my workouts.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 31, 2019)

I wear wrist wraps whenever I’m pressing. I ****ed my left wrist up pretty bad and really can’t hold much weight without it.


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2019)

I always have used wraps for squatting short of a training for a raw meet. Truthfully, not using the wraps fuuked my knees up for a few months but there are other factors that were at play and not just the absence of wraps.

Form is important with preventing injuries but there's no guarantees. Ballpark from what I have seen, the knee wraps should add about 10% more on your lift. Maybe 15% if you can wrap real tight and have the top of the line wraps. One could argue that the increase in training weight beyond your normal abilities could invite injuries. You can get hurt with 225 or 405 but at 405, the injury would probably be more severe.

I do like wrist wraps but they really don't add any weight. Some guys feel a tight wrist wrap can aid your grip but personally, I fell if you can't hold the weight, it's just too heavy and that's why you lose your grip.

You do not need wraps to compete in the RPS. You can go in the raw classic division if you like. Raw classic seems to have 2 lifters, new guys who are just testing the waters and then some monster who's already set the Modern and or Equipped record.

If you're going to get some wraps, the Inzer Triple Reds are a good go-to for most beginners. Put them on light and start slow with light weight because the wraps will change the way your muscles engage. It's just a different feel. They are not going to feel real good at first and will rub you raw but that will go away. In time, if you're still minding the wraps, you're not lifting enough weight.


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 31, 2019)

Ok, thanks everyone for the good information. 

Snake: do you think you could have avoided your knee troubles by using sleeves instead of wraps? From what I hear wraps are used to store energy and help add weight to your squats. 

Also, does anyone here use elbow/shoulder/ankle sleeves? If so, why?


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> Snake: do you think you could have avoided your knee troubles by using sleeves instead of wraps? From what I hear wraps are used to store energy and help add weight to your squats.



No my problem was I did not use wraps while training. 

Without diving into too much detail, here's my take on my problem. I have always used wraps and gotten my poundage up there. Decided to try a meet without wraps (Raw Classic). My body was use to the weight and the wraps before but now I removed something. You're body needs time to adapt; I never gave it that time. I went from heavy squats with wraps to retentively heavy squats without wraps. It took some months but I recovered. 

A couple of years back, I had a slight quad tear with 315 so don't think that using lighter weights will insulate you from injury.


----------



## DF (Jan 31, 2019)

I never used wrist wraps until a couple years ago.  I love the feel of added wrist support.  They do allow me to push heavier weight.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 31, 2019)

snake said:


> No my problem was I did not use wraps while training.
> 
> Without diving into too much detail, here's my take on my problem. I have always used wraps and gotten my poundage up there. Decided to try a meet without wraps (Raw Classic). My body was use to the weight and the wraps before but now I removed something. You're body needs time to adapt; I never gave it that time. I went from heavy squats with wraps to retentively heavy squats without wraps. It took some months but I recovered.
> 
> *A couple of years back, I had a slight quad tear with 315 so don't think that using lighter weights will insulate you from injury*.



I agree 100%. I was a 650lb squatter when I completely ruptured my adductor on the 3rd rep of 405 on what was supposed to be a set of 10.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 31, 2019)

DF said:


> I never used wrist wraps until a couple years ago.  I love the feel of added wrist support.  They do allow me to push heavier weight.



Wrist wraps are different then knee wraps imo. Wrist wraps - if you know how to properly cast your wrist - put your wrist in an anatomically correct position for max power transfer to the bar.

I used to love watching gym bros walk around the gym for an hour wearing wrist wraps like douchebags. If you're wearing them properly you will be ripping them off in between sets.


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 31, 2019)

snake said:


> No my problem was I did not use wraps while training.
> 
> Without diving into too much detail, here's my take on my problem. I have always used wraps and gotten my poundage up there. Decided to try a meet without wraps (Raw Classic). My body was use to the weight and the wraps before but now I removed something. You're body needs time to adapt; I never gave it that time. I went from heavy squats with wraps to retentively heavy squats without wraps. It took some months but I recovered.
> 
> A couple of years back, I had a slight quad tear with 315 so don't think that using lighter weights will insulate you from injury.



So, wait. From what I understand, your problem was that you did use wraps when training and then took them off for a meet. So, if you hadn't been training with the wraps could you have avoided the injury?
What I'm trying to understand is if knee wraps can help mantain proper form/prevent injuries.



DieYoungStrong said:


> Wrist wraps are different then knee wraps imo. Wrist wraps - if you know how to properly cast your wrist - put your wrist in an anatomically correct position for max power transfer to the bar.


I agree with this. Knee wraps are used to store energy and provide support. Wrist wraps only provide support and help you maintain proper grip.



DieYoungStrong said:


> I used to love watching gym bros walk around the gym for an hour wearing wrist wraps like douchebags. If you're wearing them properly you will be ripping them off in between sets.


Like those guys doing curls with a lifting belt on like they're about to start squatting at any moment.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 31, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Wrist wraps are different then knee wraps imo. Wrist wraps - if you know how to properly cast your wrist - put your wrist in an anatomically correct position for max power transfer to the bar.
> 
> I used to love watching gym bros walk around the gym for an hour wearing wrist wraps like douchebags. If you're wearing them properly you will be ripping them off in between sets.


I leave them “on”, but loosen them between sets. Mostly cuz I don’t wanna carry them around and I know I’ll leave them somewhere. 

Same with the belt. Put it on to deadlift or squat, but after that I just drop to the loosest hole. Wearing it is easier than carrying it.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 31, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I leave them “on”, but loosen them between sets. Mostly cuz I don’t wanna carry them around and I know I’ll leave them somewhere.
> 
> Same with the belt. Put it on to deadlift or squat, but after that I just drop to the loosest hole. Wearing it is easier than carrying it.



I wear them at all times. Even in the shower


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> So, wait. From what I understand, your problem was that you did use wraps when training and then took them off for a meet. So, if you hadn't been training with the wraps could you have avoided the injury?
> What I'm trying to understand is if knee wraps can help mantain proper form/prevent injuries.



Yes and no. I trained for many years with knee wraps and then decided to start training without them for a Raw meet. It wasn't like one day I just decided to squat without them.Over several months, I start light and worked up but once there, I was at a place my body never saw without knee wraps.

Anytime you squat, you risk injury but this was not an acute. This was some form of cumulative damage that was sustained probably from the connective tissue not being as stressed at the bottom of the movement during equipped lifting. I feel my tendon and ligaments could not adapt as quickly as my muscle development. This is only my best guess.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 31, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I wear them at all times. Even in the shower


Gotta clean em somehow


----------



## DF (Feb 1, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Wrist wraps are different then knee wraps imo. Wrist wraps - if you know how to properly cast your wrist - put your wrist in an anatomically correct position for max power transfer to the bar.
> 
> I used to love watching gym bros walk around the gym for an hour wearing wrist wraps like douchebags. If you're wearing them properly you will be ripping them off in between sets.



I agree! I'll only use on my heavy sets.  Having them tight is a must & they come off quickly right after the set....


----------

